# USA enquiry re immigration



## greeneyes77 (Jul 7, 2011)

Retired Social Worker, 60 year old African American widow presently reside in USA. Researching cheaper (not Asian) countrys to relocate, Prefer Spring like weather (or breezes off ocean). Would like info for safe area, good healthcare, cheaper renting, one or 2 bedroom. Have degree in Social Work, can work part time to help supplement my retirement income. Would like English speaking country but brushing up on my Spanish just in case. Getting more difficult to live in USA (financially). Because USA in recession, the State Governments are raising cost of living 20-40% but not giving cost of living raises. PLEASE HELP.. GREENEYES


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

greeneyes77 said:


> Retired Social Worker, 60 year old African American widow presently reside in USA. Researching cheaper (not Asian) countrys to relocate, Prefer Spring like weather (or breezes off ocean). Would like info for safe area, good healthcare, cheaper renting, one or 2 bedroom. Have degree in Social Work, can work part time to help supplement my retirement income. Would like English speaking country but brushing up on my Spanish just in case. Getting more difficult to live in USA (financially). Because USA in recession, the State Governments are raising cost of living 20-40% but not giving cost of living raises. PLEASE HELP.. GREENEYES


Hi Greeneyes.

Unfortunately I think your age will preclude you from getting a Permanent Residents Visa here. There are other 'investment' visas available - but they need a lot of cash. And you may not find NZ any cheaper than the US.

Good luck with your hunt.


----------

